# What happened to my ABC?



## champion6 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm a noob to HD programming, but...

today I was watching the NASCAR race on ABC - my OTA local HD channel. At around 4 p.m. central, I noticed that the picture changed from 16:9 to 4:3. The PQ wss still better than the SD ABC from E*, but it's only 4:3.

Thoughts?


----------



## racingminnieb (Oct 19, 2007)

i lost my signal all together about that same time. I have my locals through D* HD. I am glad to find out that it wasn't just me.


----------



## champion6 (Dec 7, 2004)

It must be a network issue because at about 4:40 central it went back to 16:9. Sheesh!!!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Yea, problems like that are from you local network. It will happen once in a while.


----------

